# Monitor keeps shutting down



## Journeysend (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't know anything about computers but how to run them. My brother built this computer, in the system properties it says

Computer 

Intel(R)
Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1800 MHz
1.79 GHz, 640 MB of RAM

System

Windows XP 
Home Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 2

Problem.. I'll be on or off internet doing anything and the monitor just shuts down and the computer keeps running or the screen just freezes up and I have to shut the computer down manually and then turn it on. When the monitor shuts down one of two things happen, the screen goes black and a box flashes...23.3KHz/36.8Hz
Frequency out of range
try other resolutions or Self testing ok
Monitor working
Check PC

Any HELP??
Thanks Nancy


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Sounds like an overheating problem on the video card, assuming it is not an 'onboard' version (built into the motherboard). Make sure that all cooling fans are clean and working correctly. Power off the system. Take off the case cover, usually from the left hand side as you are looking at the machine head-on, and remove/blow out all the dust bunnies, (do 
NOT use a vacuum cleaner, as it can cause static discharge and fry something!!....buy a can of compressed air from your local computer store...just ask them, they will have it) clean the fans, clean the heatsink and fan (if there is one) on the video card (the monitor will have a cable attached to this). Once that is done, turn on the system and watch to make sure all fans are spinning well, especially in this case the videocard fan (again, if fitted).

Don't be scared to do this...I know it can be daunting opening up a computer, but there is nothing to worry about. Just be careful.

If after doing all this the problem persists, come back.


Scorp.


----------



## Journeysend (Jul 6, 2005)

Hello again!!

I checked the fans, all clean and running. The video card isn't built into the motherboard. Still freezing up or shutting down the monitor. It's done this twice in the last hour. Is there something else I can try?

Thanks, Nancy


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok, now it's time do do a bit more digging. And I'm sorry, I should have got you to do this first. I wasn't thinking.  

Right click on any part of the desktop and click properties. Click the settings tab, and then click advanced. Click the Monitor tab (or if there isn't one, just find the part that says 'Monitor Type - Plug and Play monitor'). In there you should see a 'Refresh Rate'. Change it to something like 60Hz. It will mess up the display a bit, but that can be fixed later if it works. Now wait a while and see what happens. Hopefully, it will be ok.


If not, well, it's that time again......Power off the system. Open the case again, undo monitor cable and remove the video card. To do this, unscrew the card from the back of the computer. If it is AGP (usually a brown slot on the motherboard), be careful as it may well have a 'lock' on the slot, which you need to 'pull' to release the card from it. If it is PCI (usually a white slot) then you can just pull the card from the slot once you have taken the screw out.

Once card is out, blow air into the slot to remove any dust buildup. Then check the card again for dust etc, and then clean the 'contacts' on the connector. The best way to do this is with an erasor, rubbing GENTLY over the contacts.

Reverse process to replace the card, and start the system....fingers crossed.

Come back if that lot doesn't work!

Scorp.


----------



## Journeysend (Jul 6, 2005)

I did everything you said still not working right. I changed the monitor and that didn't work either. Could the video card be bad and if so do they cost alot to replace? Do you have any other suggestions??? 

Thanks Nancy


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

I just noticed this....

640 MB of RAM

...in your first post. Now, that tells me one thing...you have an onboard graphic interface (video card, sort of, but built into the motherboard) that is using up ram when it shouldn't if you are using a video card. The reason I know this is that RAM comes in multiples of 8, so 8, 16, 32, 64, 128, 256, 512, 768...and I'll stop there, because I think that you have 768Mb of ram, but the onboard video is using 128Mb of it to render graphics, leaving 640  

So, I need to determine if it is in fact an onboard one you are using, or if not, whoever added the video card didn't reduce the ram for the onboard.

Please do this:

Right click My Computer, click Properties, then click the Hardware tab on the panel that opens. Now click the Device Manager button. This will open up another panel, and in there you will see an entry for Display Adapters. Click the little + next to it. Now please tell me what it says there.

I need to know this before more help can be given really. I could go on about swapping cards out etc, but might be on totally the wrong track.

Scorp.


----------



## Journeysend (Jul 6, 2005)

This is want it says.............

Radeon 7000-Radeon VE Family
(microsoft corporation)

Nancy


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok, that gives me thoughts....that card is either AGP or PCI, NOT onboard (built in), so....you need to have someone look at the BIOS, and reset the video memory. It needs to be checked.

As for the problem, it still seems like a card problem. Do you have someone who would let you install that card in another computer to test it? Or someone who might lend you a card to test in you machine?
That way, it would probably point to the trouble spot.

Scorp.


----------

